# Sylvia vs Couture



## Doublebase (Feb 28, 2007)

This Saturday.  Sylvia is 30 and Couture is 43.  What do you think?


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 28, 2007)

You're also forgetting about the weight, height and reach differences.  On paper Sylvia should totally destroy him but I think Couture will last at least a round.  And if he can get Sylvia on the ground somehow he's got a good shot.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 28, 2007)

I didnt' need to list their stats.  Its obvious Slyvia is a lot taller and heavier.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 28, 2007)

Sylvia via KO.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 28, 2007)

Sylvia via decision.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

sigh.

I think Sylvia has the better chance, but I want Randy to pull through.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2007)

Another stupid match.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Another stupid match.





If Cotoure wins....he should just retire. He stand NO chance against Cro Cop.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2007)

Retarded matches like this should not be on PPV.  It is a disgrace and a rip off.

No one wins no matter what the outcome.


----------



## nsr54 (Feb 28, 2007)

My sympathy will seriously go out to Couture, hopefully this just doesnt ruin his image as a hall of fame fighter. Hes pulling a michael jordan type comeback, or what he'd like to think would be a comeback.

Sylvia 1st round knock out, no way in hell will couture even bring him down.


----------



## fufu (Feb 28, 2007)

Couture - flying knee to chin straight to rear naked chode in one movement.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm with Iain ... this match blows chunks.  It'll be something like this ...

This fight is way more interesting than Couture/Silvia will be.


----------



## nsr54 (Mar 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> Couture - flying knee to chin straight to rear naked chode in one movement.



I wouldnt as to be so sure that couture is going to get his knee up at a 6'4 chin


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 1, 2007)

nsr54 said:


> I wouldnt as to be so sure that couture is going to get his knee up at a 6'4 chin



Try 6'8". 

I'm really pulling for Randy, he's one of my all time favorites, but he really doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## nsr54 (Mar 1, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Try 6'8".
> 
> I'm really pulling for Randy, he's one of my all time favorites, but he really doesn't stand a chance.



i was accounting for the diff from the top of his head to his chin.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 1, 2007)

nsr54 said:


> i was accounting for the diff from the top of his head to his chin.


 
So his face is only 4" long?


----------



## fufu (Mar 1, 2007)

nsr54 said:


> I wouldnt as to be so sure that couture is going to get his knee up at a 6'4 chin



I was obviously making a joke....


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> I was obviously making a joke....



You just got called out, yo.


----------



## nsr54 (Mar 1, 2007)

hahaha i caught the joke, no one sensed the sarcasim on my end?? hhhmm


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 1, 2007)

nsr54 said:


> hahaha i caught the joke, no one sensed the sarcasim on my end?? hhhmm


 
It's tough to sense sarcasm on the computer.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2007)

fufu said:


> I was obviously making a joke....



 And it wasnt funny.  



Goodfella9783 said:


> It's tough to sense sarcasm on the computer.



It truely is...(is that how you spell true+ly?) and thanks for noticing.  You should see the arguments on other forums and "Warnings" given out because of sarcasm being the missing excuse.


As far as the fights go, I am with everyone on the prediction of the Sylvia fight.  Ive got low expectations, but all that means is that if Couture wins, it would be a HUGE surprise, thus very enjoyable.

Hughes fights some guy named Lytle...?  Is this guy a loser from TUF?  Hughes AND Franklin's competition, do they pose any threat?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 1, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hughes fights some guy named Lytle...? Is this guy a loser from TUF? Hughes AND Franklin's competition, do they pose any threat?


 
McDonald is probably more of a threat to Franklin than Lytle is to Hughes. McDonald is so athletic for his size and could easily handle Franklin on the ground. He better have worked his standup though because last time I remember it being not _*too*_ great. I still crack up thinking about when Rogan called him "Ronald McDonald" by mistake.

I wonder what the odds are against Couture?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 1, 2007)

MacDonald beat Herman and I believe, Leban.  Great fights too.  Who else has he fought?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 1, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> MacDonald beat Herman and I believe, Leban. Great fights too. Who else has he fought?


 
Battle of the redheads I guess. I think those were his only 2 in the UFC so far. Pretty impressive if you ask me.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 1, 2007)

I want sylvia to win so I can see his big goofy ass get knocked out by cro cop


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 1, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> I want sylvia to win so I can see his big goofy ass get knocked out by cro cop


Yeah watching Cro Cop knock out Alexander Emelianenko with a head kick was cool ... he's 6'5". We already know if Cro Cop gets that kick in Dork Boy is gonna drop ...  ... can't wait to see that fight.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 1, 2007)

I know I'm going to sound crazy for this. But I think Sylvia/Cro Cop would be a good matchup. Sylvia is underestimated IMO.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 1, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I know I'm going to sound crazy for this. But I think Sylvia/Cro Cop would be a good matchup. Sylvia is underestimated IMO.


You're right he is under rated but only because he's improved as he's been the champ.  He's trained hard and stepped up to fit the belt.  He is still not a genetically talented fighter though IMHO.  He wasn't gifted with the athleticism of someone like GSP.  The guy is strong as hell and long armed.  That and a weak chined lined up at the UFC heavy weight ranks has him where he is ... for another minute or two.  He's gotta hate knowing someone like Cro Cop is coming for him ...


----------



## nsr54 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ive never seen a guy like Cro Cop.....he seem so comfortable. Most of the guys ive watched fight in their first UFC fight you can tell their nervous. I dont exactly think he'll handle sylvia but if he has the stamina to go a couple rounds with Sylvia then he'll drop him eventually.


----------



## hbmn (Mar 2, 2007)

Cro Kop is solid and he gets better with each fight. He can be put down - that guy Randleman(?) gave him no space and knocked him down, but in their rematch Cro Kop had his gameplan down and beat his ass. His ability to learn is amazing. Also, who else is that chilled on their debut in ufc? Sylvia could stand with him for a while, but would sooner or later get put to sleep. 

As for Couture and Sylvia fight - I hope Couture can land some heavy shots early on and rattle Sylvia into his defensive mindset. Thats probably the only way he will last. If Sylvia doesn't back off, Randy can't go for very long. Having said that I would love Couture to bang him out and end his career on a high.

McDonald isn't a great fighter. He is athletic, but he doesn't have the agression to go to the top in ufc. Good luck to him though.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You're right he is under rated but only because he's improved as he's been the champ.  He's trained hard and stepped up to fit the belt.  He is still not a genetically talented fighter though IMHO.  He wasn't gifted with the athleticism of someone like GSP.  The guy is strong as hell and long armed.  That and a weak chined lined up at the UFC heavy weight ranks has him where he is ... for another minute or two.  He's gotta hate knowing someone like Cro Cop is coming for him ...



Why does everyone think Sylvia is strong as hell?  There is no way he is stronger in any exersize than Cro Cop.  I doubt he could squat his bodyweight with those twig legs.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Why does everyone think Sylvia is strong as hell?  There is no way he is stronger in any exersize than Cro Cop.  I doubt he could squat his bodyweight with those twig legs.



This is true, but most of the time, those guys with the long lanky limbs generate a lot more striking power than the short stocky guys. Obviously Tim's kicks aren't even in the same solar system as Cro-cops but I guarantee you Tim's punches are a lot harder than Cro-cop's. If Tim hits him even near his button, it's lights out Cro-cop.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2007)

Cro Cop has a better chin than that.  Hunt strikes with way more force than Tim, and Cro Cop took a ton of his shots.


Cro Cop has a good chin and the randleman fight was a fluke.


Cro Cop has the reach advantage with his legs.


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

How do you just throw Randy in the title match after being in retirement!!!! Ridiculous! Oh well go Randy, but Tim will probably win.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 2, 2007)

nsr54 said:


> Ive never seen a guy like Cro Cop.....he seem so comfortable. Most of the guys ive watched fight in their first UFC fight you can tell their nervous. I dont exactly think he'll handle sylvia but if he has the stamina to go a couple rounds with Sylvia then he'll drop him eventually.



Well, when you know that your going to win it isn't exactly nerveracking


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Cro Cop has a better chin than that.  Hunt strikes with way more force than Tim, and Cro Cop took a ton of his shots.



You would think so, but like I said, those long lanky guys are deceptively strong strikers. I'm willing to bet it's the angle that the punches are coming from. Tim's reach is so long, more often than not he can punch right down the pike (Anderson Silva is a good example of this) which means there is probably more force behind the punch. I don't doubt the fact that Hunt is probably stronger than Tim, but Tim has a much higher chance of landing "that perfect shot" than Hunt does.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> How do you just throw Randy in the title match after being in retirement!!!! Ridiculous! Oh well go Randy, but Tim will probably win.



 Wasnt Couture better at MMA as a HW?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Wasnt Couture better at MMA as a HW?



He had a better record as a heavyweight but I think he was more effective as a LHW.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2007)

He has an awsome record: 14-8!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 2, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> He has an awsome record: 14-8!



He's no Rickson Gracie..... Is it 1,757-0?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> He's no Rickson Gracie..... Is it 1,757-0?



No Rickson is 14-8.  Oh wait, there is no proof he ever lost a match.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone by chance see that Pride show on FSN it must be from January but I just saw it today, where they completely ripped on the UFC. It was the Silva/Chonan match, trigg and the other commentator were talking about who Silva is the best the UFC has and Chonan was a so-so fighter and then Chonan won, gave me a laugh.


----------



## ABCs (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRPeEVpHiI8&eurl=/index

Too bad I have to wor ktomorrow night. Damn crap.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone else catch the fight? Randy dominated.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 3, 2007)

you guys where right. Ripoff.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

Randy won.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 3, 2007)

All I have to say is holy shit, pure pwnage, then Tim blames it on a injury


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2007)

I hope Tim leaves after his contract is over.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 3, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> All I have to say is holy shit, pure pwnage, then Tim blames it on a injury



No fucking shit.  What an idiot.

Oh GOD!  Did anyone else laugh at the (now former) champ at the end of round 3.  Fucking burped like a champ for his fans!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 3, 2007)

danny81 said:


> you guys where right. Ripoff.



Ripoff?  Why?

I thought Hughes didnt do as well as I thought.  I didnt think it would go to decision..
I thought MacDonald held his ground at certain times, strong chin, but he was dominated.

Sobral got fucking rocked..!

And the other fight...I forget the kids name.  It was the submission of the night.  That might had been my favorite.

Then again...couture/sylvia was 25 min of interest.  You gotta take that into account.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 3, 2007)

Alright. I am a hugen fan of UFC. And I saved up from work for about 4 weeks to watch this. and I could of went to my highschool and watched some wresting instead. The whole 68 was mainly wrestling. i mean the one kid who got a submission was good, but the rest was pretty bad. the first fight had a few good strikes but thats also about it.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 3, 2007)

danny81 said:


> Alright. I am a hugen fan of UFC. And I saved up from work for about 4 weeks to watch this. and I could of went to my highschool and watched some wresting instead. The whole 68 was mainly wrestling. i mean the one kid who got a submission was good, but the rest was pretty bad. the first fight had a few good strikes but thats also about it.



Shoulda went to hooters or BWW and saved the money


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 3, 2007)

Babaloo earned me some money taking that punch, definitely not top ten  in the lhw


----------



## the nut (Mar 4, 2007)

Franklin dropped some bombs on MacDonald. 

Kampmann putting McFedries to sleep was awesome. Looked like he wouldn't let go right away when it was stopped, I think he was pissed about the shots he was taking.

What can you say about Couture. It's about time someone came inside on Sylvia. Though it was over after the first shot.

Babalu has had a terrible gameplan in the last 2 fights. What's his deal?


----------



## zombul (Mar 4, 2007)

nsr54 said:


> My sympathy will seriously go out to Couture, hopefully this just doesnt ruin his image as a hall of fame fighter. Hes pulling a michael jordan type comeback, or what he'd like to think would be a comeback.
> 
> Sylvia 1st round knock out, no way in hell will couture even bring him down.



   


Note:I am only saying this *AFTER* the fight.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2007)

the nut said:


> Franklin dropped some bombs on MacDonald.
> 
> ?



I kinda dont like Franklin.

Did he have a black eye coming into the fight?  I was waiting for Rogan to say something about it.


Oh yeah, Rogan made me laugh during the 1st round of the Couture fight.  He was talking about how Sylvia was pissed that they werent being stood up and Rogan said "figure a way out!  this is grappling, I dont care if its boring.  baseball is a million times more boring and its longer!"

 Hes right.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone have links to the fights? I couldn't catch them this time.


----------



## nsr54 (Mar 4, 2007)

zombul said:


> Note:I am only saying this *AFTER* the fight.



ill kick myself in the ass for that statement. but seriously can one person HONESTLY say that they would of thought that couture was going to come out with a win? Sure the voting online was 70% couture but probably about 69% of them are just hardcore fans & in the back of their head thought this could of been ugly. I was never a big fan of either of couture or sylvia. Mad props to couture, getting inside on him and not just trying to dive at his legs from 5 feet out. The sweeping leg got Sylvia 3 or 4 times. 

I really thought that Couture was going to end it after that first punch. Oh yeah thats some shit on Sylvia's end to blame it on an injury, ironic you didnt hear shit about it pre-fight or for the past weeks.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought this thread was about girls.......damn these men have such girly names.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2007)

nsr54 said:


> ill kick myself in the ass for that statement. but seriously can one person HONESTLY say that they would of thought that couture was going to come out with a win? Sure the voting online was 70% couture but probably about 69% of them are just hardcore fans & in the back of their head thought this could of been ugly. I was never a big fan of either of couture or sylvia. Mad props to couture, getting inside on him and not just trying to dive at his legs from 5 feet out. The sweeping leg got Sylvia 3 or 4 times.
> 
> I really thought that Couture was going to end it after that first punch. Oh yeah thats some shit on Sylvia's end to blame it on an injury, ironic you didnt hear shit about it pre-fight or for the past weeks.



I thought that voting chart online was a joke.  Everyone I spoke to thought for sure he was going to lose.


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> He was talking about how Sylvia was pissed that they werent being stood up and Rogan said "figure a way out!  this is grappling, I dont care if its boring.  baseball is a million times more boring and its longer!"




That ticked me off Sylvia did nothing except lay on him for the next 3 and half minutes then finally started to do something when he knew he would be saved by the bell.


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7-oJH4TR88

Hahaha, did you guys see this.

Tim spouts so much shit. "He track record isn't very good with heavyweights or striker...and I'm the best of both."

He must feel like an ass being beat by someone 13 years his elder. Randy is frickin 43.



btw, Randy talks he is a children's pastor, so funny to listen to him. He's so nice sounding.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2007)

*Seacrest vs. Cowell*​ 
Now this would make a better fight....there would be the usual pulling of the hair, SCRATCHing the eyes out, biting.....good stuff.​


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2007)

Get back into the Open Chat cage, you!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 4, 2007)

fufu;1578997


btw said:
			
		

> Yeah I liked his modest "not bad for an old man" comment with Rogan.
> 
> I hope to GOD someone puts up Tim Sylvia burping during the 3-4th bell on youtube.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Get back into the Open Chat cage, you!


----------



## danny81 (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats what im talking about. they just layed on eac other for like 4 mins. that was what angered me. anyway. does any1 know why that on guy came in with a black eye?


----------



## goandykid (Mar 4, 2007)

link to video? I can only find a giant video download, 7 gigs


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 5, 2007)

Finally up on youtube. Wow, Sylvia looked like shit. I wouldn't be surprised if he had some type of injury, not that it should be an excuse. Randy looked like Randy with a surprisingly good knuckle game, even though he was leaving him self wide open on a lot of those bombs. I wonder what's it store for him now?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Finally up on youtube. Wow, Sylvia looked like shit. I wouldn't be surprised if he had some type of injury, not that it should be an excuse. Randy looked like Randy with a surprisingly good knuckle game, even though he was leaving him self wide open on a lot of those bombs. I wonder what's it store for him now?



Yeah, apparently Tim had an injured back, and Randy is talking Cro-Cop.

IMO, Tim looked like shit because of that first right hand that almost KO'd him.  He was too scared to commit for the rest of the fight and Randy did what he does best....


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Finally up on youtube. Wow, Sylvia looked like shit. I wouldn't be surprised if he had some type of injury, not that it should be an excuse. *Randy looked like Randy* with a surprisingly good knuckle game, even though he was leaving him self wide open on a lot of those bombs. I wonder what's it store for him now?



Maybe the old Randy, but the Randy that fought Tim wasnt the Randy that fought Chuckie.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Maybe the old Randy, but the Randy that fought Tim wasnt the Randy that fought Chuckie.



Agreed. This fight had me worried because Randy looked like an old man vs. Chuck, and got KO'd like one. Randy wasn't lying when he said he was in great shape for this one. He had a gameplan and executed it perfectly.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Maybe the old Randy, but the Randy that fought Tim wasnt the Randy that fought Chuckie.


 
I think this was the same Randy that fought Chuck in their first fight (which Randy won).

And Couture talkin Cro Cop... wow. That will be the fight of the year just out of curiosity to see how it would play out.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I think this was the same Randy that fought Chuck in their first fight (which Randy won).
> 
> And Couture talkin Cro Cop... wow. That will be the fight of the year just out of curiosity to see how it would play out.



Randy is a fuckin warrior. Always wants to fight the best. So impressed still with Saturday night....


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 5, 2007)

Who would have thought a year ago that the UFC would look like this:

Heavyweight - Randy Couture
Light Heavyweight - Chuck Liddell
Middleweight - Anderson Silva
Welterweight - Georges St. Pierre
Lightweight (wasn't around last year) - Sean Sherk

I think it's good that some changes have taken place.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Randy is a fuckin warrior. Always wants to fight the best. So impressed still with Saturday night....


 
I'm happy for him too. Especially with all that emotional shit that had supposedly taken it's toll on him. I'm glad he bounced back and shocked the world.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Agreed. This fight had me worried because Randy looked like an old man vs. Chuck, and got KO'd like one. Randy wasn't lying when he said he was in great shape for this one. He had a gameplan and executed it perfectly.



Amazing what a little off time will do for ya.


----------



## the nut (Mar 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Did he have a black eye coming into the fight?  I was waiting for Rogan to say something about it.



He's had it at least the last 2 fights. I looked it up, all I could find was an article claiming it was from his sparring against some world class boxer. 


There some good articles on this page.

Dana White makes me sick.


----------



## the nut (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## danny81 (Mar 5, 2007)

I think if couture fights cro cop he will be destroyed. w.e hes a great fighter. J.W. what ever happend to Rampage?


----------



## the nut (Mar 5, 2007)

danny81 said:


> I think if couture fights cro cop he will be destroyed. w.e hes a great fighter. J.W. what ever happend to Rampage?



Rampage will get his shot, if he dosen't slip up.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Liddel said he wants Rampage, then Cro Cop, then Wanderlei...then Fedor. Who the fuck does he think he is. He's good, but I think he has gone crazy.

btw, I read that off of Nut's link.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Liddel said he wants Rampage, then Cro Cop, then Wanderlei...then Fedor. Who the fuck does he think he is. He's good, but I think he has gone crazy.
> 
> btw, I read that off of Nut's link.


 
Wow. I guess you could say he has big plans for the future. That's asking a lot. Imagine if he knocked off all those guys? He'd be considered the greatest hands down.


----------



## the nut (Mar 5, 2007)

That's the attitude he needs to have. I defintiely give him a a least strikers shot against all those fighters, and would be favored against all but Cro Cop and Fedor.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)

Liddel would still get beat by Mark Hunt, Josh Barnett, Nog, Fedor, Cro Cop, maybe shogun, and possibly rampage... to name a few.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 5, 2007)

^^ Leave it to this dude to just spew off fighters names of who would beat Chuck with no reasoning whatsoever. Typical hater.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> ^^ Leave it to this dude to just spew off fighters names of who would beat Chuck with no reasoning whatsoever. Typical hater.



Yeah there is no reasoning behind heavyweights beating a light heavyweight, when they weigh more and have faced tougher competition.  That observation is reserved for captain obvious.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Yeah there is no reasoning behind heavyweights beating a light heavyweight, when they weigh more and have faced tougher competition. That observation is reserved for captain obvious.


 
Stuck on PRIDE's dick for life.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 5, 2007)

only person IMO that could beat little is CroCop and Rampage. BTW Im not a big fan of crocop I just think he is better.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Stuck on PRIDE's dick for life.



Suck on UFC's dick bitch.  I never bring PRIDE into it, YOU DO.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Suck on UFC's dick bitch. I never bring PRIDE into it, YOU DO.


 
Please...so you've _*never*_ said PRIDE is better or "owns" the UFC? Fuck outta here...


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 5, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Please...so you've _*never*_ said PRIDE is better or "owns" the UFC? Fuck outta here...



Yeah I say that in every post... oh wait, I've never said those words.  


Go dig up some shit I posted a year ago loser.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2007)

But you do bring up Pride in a Pride > UFC sort of way.

I like both and Ive never given a shit about either one the way you do for one.

I add into UFC threads a lot cuz its on more often, so naturally, I keep up with the fighters more.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Go dig up some shit I posted a year ago loser.



So you admit it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 5, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Yeah I say that in every post... oh wait, I've never said those words.
> 
> 
> Go dig up some shit I posted a year ago loser.


 
Nah I won't do that because no one will humor any of your MMA posts anymore. Wait, they don't anyway. "Loser."


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I'm with Iain ... this match blows chunks.  It'll be something like this ...
> 
> This fight is way more interesting than Couture/Silvia will be.


Hey Iain ... were we waaaaaay wrong or what?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 5, 2007)

goandykid said:


> link to video? I can only find a giant video download, 7 gigs


Andy there is a smaller file over at FCZ now.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 5, 2007)

I downloaded the 7 gig HD ver and just finished watching it.  All I can say is wow.  Unfuckingbelievable.

We always knew Slivia was a dork ... but to lose for lack of effort just plain sux.  Dorkboy threw *not ONE SINGLE* flurry and made no submission attempts at all.  WTF did he think was going to win the fight *for* him?  Charm?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I downloaded the 7 gig HD ver and just finished watching it.  All I can say is wow.  Unfuckingbelievable.
> 
> We always knew Slivia was a dork ... but to lose for lack of effort just plain sux.  *Dorkboy *threw *not ONE SINGLE* flurry and made no submission attempts at all.  WTF did he think was going to win the fight *for* him?  Charm?



Whos Dorkboy?  Timmy?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Whos Dorkboy?  Timmy?


Yes ... my nickname for Timmy has always been Dorkboy ... or just Dork for short.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hey Iain ... were we waaaaaay wrong or what?



Nope.  It is still a lose/lose situation.  Great now we have a 43 yo Champ, says alot for the division.  If Sylvia won, big deal he would have beat a 43 yo.  Sure it turned out to be a decent fight.  But it speaks volumes about how weak the division is.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nope.  It is still a lose/lose situation.  Great now we have a 43 yo Champ, says alot for the division.  If Sylvia won, big deal he would have beat a 43 yo.  Sure it turned out to be a decent fight.  But it speaks volumes about how weak the division is.


I meant about the match up ... not the impact a 43 year old fighter would have if he won, nor the picture it wouldv'e painted of Silvia had won ... just the match up.


----------



## the nut (Mar 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Nope.  It is still a lose/lose situation.  Great now we have a 43 yo Champ, says alot for the division.  If Sylvia won, big deal he would have beat a 43 yo.  Sure it turned out to be a decent fight.  But it speaks volumes about how weak the division is.



Don't worry, his reign will be shortlived.


----------

